# Birds for sale



## merry embroiderer (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello,
I have about 35 pigeons of various breeds that I am trying to sell for a friend. I think that there are some chinese owls, rollers, and quite a few that might be satinettes--all kinds of colors. Their owner is deceased. I don't know what all is there, but they are all very pretty. All have bands. I don't know how much to ask for them or how to ship them the Las Cruces, New Mexico area, but something might be worked out if you are interested. These birds must find homes a.s.a.p! Thanks for your consideration.
Maria


------------------


----------



## merry embroiderer (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry everybody. I just figured out those aren't satinettes. I still don't know what they are. They look like rollers, except they seem smaller and more delicate. They have more white and lighter colored feathers than I think of in a roller. That doesn't mean that they aren't rollers though. Sorry angain, and thanks for the interest.

------------------


----------



## merry embroiderer (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello Again,
Thanks for all of your interest. I am happy to report that all of the pigeons went to a great home. Thanks again.

Maria

------------------


----------

